# BIG Antique tractor auction, Nov. 6, 2004, Selden, KS



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Lots of Massey Ferguson, Minneapolis Molines, Allis Chalmers, and Deere tractors in restored running condition. This a collector's dream. Here is a link:

http://www.goodlandksrealestate.com/Motel 7 Auction.htm


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the link Joe,, to bad I live so far away as I would love to just browse thru it....


----------

